# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Building permit Question (what now)

## nev25

I obtained a Building permit in June 2008 To erect a Kit garage
Footings got  inspected And I erected the shed 
Unfortunately I fell into some financial hardship (Basically went bankrupt) and the guttering and stormwater was never finished (couldnt afford for the plumber to return to finish)
The garage is in use unfinished 
When the original Permit expired I rang the company I got it thought only to be told it will be ok the council just wants your money Pay for a new permit and all will be ok
But I never did 
So what should I do now
Someone told me after 3 years every thing is null and void so I wont have to worry about it 
I'm also hopeing to build a house sometime in the future (distant) as an owner builder 
Can this have any long term effect on my plans

----------


## intertd6

I can only speak for NSW, here the building permit runs for the length of the contruction period once started & is based on the building codes, regulations relevant at the time of approval, & there is only a time span specified for the construction to commence only, when you think about it a little it realy the only way it could work, you could imagine the problems anything different to that say with a multistorey building halted during construction then commenced years later when finances improve. ( a very common situation ).
regards inter

----------

